# Pictures of Manchester Xmas Market



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2013)

This is for Johnny Canuck3 so he can see how a proper xmas market is done. 

This is the bit of the market outside the Town Hall, and the market is dotted around in different locations throughout the city centre.  I didn't get too many pictures today as it was absolutely rammed, so could barely move, but will return on a quieter day hopefully to take some more.

 




Lovely burgers from here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice glowing clouds.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2013)

This bar was unbelievably busy.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nice glowing clouds.
> 
> View attachment 44211


A bit of a Maxfield Parrish sky going on there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2013)

Up santa's arse!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2013)

And some shots inside the Town Hall, as they had a market in there too.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 30, 2013)

They have stuff inside this year? 

I love the shot from underneath Father Christmas. Good stuff!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> They have stuff inside this year?
> 
> I love the shot from underneath Father Christmas. Good stuff!



I think it is the first time they've done stuff inside - but makes perfect sense, as it is a lovely building so may as well make use of it.  I was forced to spend £22 on sweets at one of the stalls inside.  But got some Irn Bru fudge, and Jaffa cake fudge amongst other things.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 30, 2013)

Been to Nurnberg xmas market before. Was ace, drank gluwein and ate sausages.

Can i get those here? How long is it on for


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Been to Nurnberg xmas market before. Was ace, drank gluwein and ate sausages.
> 
> Can i get those here? How long is it on for



Glue wine is a staple at any xmas market, as is hot sausage action.  

It runs to 22 December - you can get the brochure here.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 30, 2013)

Excellent excellent excellent. 

Crowds of people having a good time at a place that the organizers obviously put a lot of time into. ie the real thing.

I'd love it if we had something like that. I suppose the difference is that in Europe, UK etc it's an old tradition being carried on. Here, they're trying to make a new tradition that is actually just a bunch of merchants looking for another way to get us to open our pockets.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Excellent excellent excellent.
> 
> Crowds of people having a good time at a place that the organizers obviously put a lot of time into. ie the real thing.
> 
> I'd love it if we had something like that. I suppose the difference is that in Europe, UK etc it's an old tradition being carried on. Here, they're trying to make a new tradition that is actually just a bunch of merchants looking for another way to get us to open our pockets.



Manchester City Council are good at organising things like this - all credit to them. 

Markets are an ancient tradition in Europe generally, and according to Wikipedia Manchester got its first charter to hold an annual fair or market in 1223 so the practice has been going for almost 800 years.  Its one of the pleasures of living in this part of the world to realise the depth of history behind everyday stuff like this.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is a good picture of the market in Albert Square from a previous year.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And some shots inside the Town Hall, as they had a market in there too.
> 
> View attachment 44220
> 
> ...




Most decadent/gothic town hall I have ever been into. Thanks again for the whistlestop tour. The xmas market stalls just got in the way for IMO


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 30, 2013)

That hall is great.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Manchester City Council are good at organising things like this - all credit to them.



They really, really are.  One of the things that struck me when I first moved down was how frequent and well run stuff like this would be.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 1, 2013)

Rodney Court had a light on today and yesterday. What's that about?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Is there a market like that in every city and town?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 1, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Is there a market like that in every city and town?



Most large cities have xmas markets these days, but when you get to the smaller towns the quality varies.  But then these places just can't attract the footfall that a city does, and couldn't justify running one on the scale of Manchester or Birmingham.  I have no idea whether they run them in London though.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 8, 2013)

Leeds has one, but it's a bit shite. Nice garlic bread and hot chocolate.


----------



## maomao (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice market but everyone in it looks fucking miserable. There's one smile in the whole lot (blonde lady front left of sausage stall 4th photo) but everyone else looks ready to top themselves.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

maomao said:


> Nice market but everyone in it looks fucking miserable. There's one smile in the whole lot (blonde lady front left of sausage stall 4th photo) but everyone else looks ready to top themselves.



To be fair it was absolutely packed, and people could barely move.


----------



## moose (Dec 24, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> That hall is great.


Manchester Town Hall is beautiful, and huge. My grandad worked there in the 60s and 70s so I used to go inside as a child and be completely awestruck with it, particularly the mosaic floors, including the famous Manchester bees to represent the city's industry and work ethic.


----------



## oryx (Dec 24, 2013)

Sitting here drinking mulled wine out of my 'Manchester Christmas markets 2010' mug!

Do they still have the singing moose?


----------



## moose (Dec 25, 2013)

oryx said:


> Do they still have the singing moose?


Yes, but he's looking a bit moth eaten, and less animated than he used to - his left eye doesn't blink any more, and his mouth doesn't move properly. I was at a christmas market in Switzerland recently, and they had his pristine, fully working twin. Made me quite sad.


----------



## oryx (Dec 25, 2013)

moose said:


> Yes, but he's looking a bit moth eaten, and less animated than he used to - his left eye doesn't blink any more, and his mouth doesn't move properly. I was at a christmas market in Switzerland recently, and they had his pristine, fully working twin. Made me quite sad.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 25, 2013)

moose said:


> Yes, but he's looking a bit moth eaten, and less animated than he used to - his left eye doesn't blink any more, and his mouth doesn't move properly. I was at a christmas market in Switzerland recently, and they had his pristine, fully working twin. Made me quite sad.


I think he was animated but mute last time I was there. It's a shame as he was quite good when working properly - in a tacky sort of way.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think he was animated but mute last time I was there. It's a shame as he was quite good when working properly - in a tacky sort of way.



Does he have a Canadian accent?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 25, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Does he have a Canadian accent?


I wouldn't know what a Canadian accent sounded like to be honest.


----------



## oryx (Dec 25, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Does he have a Canadian accent?



I last heard him singing heartily to the crowds in 2010 but wouldn't say he had a Canadian accent..........


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wouldn't know what a Canadian accent sounded like to be honest.




Everyone in this video has a Canadian accent.


----------



## oryx (Dec 25, 2013)

It's over 18 minutes long. I'm only watching it if it's guaranteed to have a talking moose, Canadian accent or no Canadian accent.


----------



## moose (Dec 25, 2013)

He's got a German accent, and generally sings in German.


----------



## maomao (Dec 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wouldn't know what a Canadian accent sounded like to be honest.


Like American but they say 'oot' instead of 'out'.


----------

